# ***UNTAMED*** look



## poppy z (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

it's me again. I'm on holiday, alone at home so I decide to do the untamed look I saw on mac.com (without the Well Plum quad and everything from the collection b/c she doesn't arrive in France yet).

I hope you will enjoy. 


I use






I start after cleaning face/ day cream/ concealor/ bare canvas paint

1) I apply AMBERLIGHTS on browbone and on inner corner to the middle of the lid with 239 brush.









2) with the 224: apply a mix of  DEEP TRUTH and PLUMAGE in crease and insist on the bottom of the lid





3)apply the DEEP TRUTH/PLUMAGE mix to the middle to the outer corner





4) with 266 brush, use Bobbie Brown SAPHIRE SHIMMER as liner 





5) with 219 brush, apply DEEP TRUTH/PLUMAGE on lower lashline and blend to make a smokey effect





6) on waterline: agnès b bleu touareg e/k





7) curl lashes & apply mascara









8) apply Nars blush GUEULE DE NUIT with 187 brush









9) and MSF SHIMPAGNE over it









10) apply STRENGHT l/s





11) and L'Oréal PINEAPLE SORBET l/g over it





and this is the result 









Here, I try to reproduce the postcard but without feathers


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 23, 2006)

I love this look, the tut was great too. u look very beautiful in those colors


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

You totally rock those colors babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and thank yu for the tutorial.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 23, 2006)

great tut , luv it!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

I love the lips on that, but I'm not sure if they go so well with the eyes? I like both the eyes and the lips but maybe not together. Anyway you look great, and the blush looks really nice too.


----------



## poppy z (Aug 23, 2006)

*A change: the lips (MissChievous advice)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I love the lips on that, but I'm not sure if they go so well with the eyes? I like both the eyes and the lips but maybe not together. Anyway you look great, and the blush looks really nice too._

 
I 've just test some other colors for the lips.
For MissChievous, I use my Misschievous laquer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the first picture and just the l'oréal pineaple sorbet on the second.

So tell me what do you prefer 










In my opinion the first was not so bad... I find the laquer too yellow in real.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

I love the first lips. The color combo is great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

lovvvve the eyes! and sheesh your bangs are so cute!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the 1st lips too, just the L'Oreal one!


----------



## n_c (Aug 23, 2006)

Awsome tutorial...you look very pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 25, 2006)

great job!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Oooo fun!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, j'adore your tutorials! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tu est incroyable!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

cute!


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

great tutorial!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Sep 26, 2006)

*
absolutely a good mix for your pretty eyes! They are incredibly open! I love!
*


----------



## dubi (Oct 16, 2006)

You have amazing eyes for eyeshadow...Love what you do!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 16, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 24, 2008)

I Love all of your looks.  Just Beautiful.


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

The first lips are AMAZING! (as are the second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thank you!


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 25, 2008)

That's gorgeous!!  I love it


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Great tut! I love love love the eyes!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

wow nice


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks awesome. I really like the work on the eyes.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 22, 2012)

I think you look gorgeous!


----------

